# Northern carpool to GCAS meeting



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

It was mentioned in the August meeting thread, but I thought it deserved a separate line of discussion so that it could get seen.

I know I had a hard time finding the meeting last month for my first time, but I eventually got there. Matt eventually gave up. With the price of gas the way it is bouncing all over the place, are other Dayton area or even Columbus folks interested in meeting up to carpool to the meeting?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You know I don't mind carpooling especially since you know where we are going! I don't think Damon is going to the August meeting but it could definately work for September's meetings. There may also be a few in Columbus that may want to meet somewhere. I-71 may be a better route for them to take to get to Cinci though.

You can count me in on the Carpooling.


----------

